# First-Time Owner Preparing for the Big Day



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

First of, I would like to say HI to all the forum-ers here on Havanese Forum eace:

Hi. I'm Alice. Pleasure to meet you all 
Before deciding on a Havanese, I also researched other breeds (Miniature Schnauzer, Portuguese Water Dog, and Coton De Tulear). But eventually, I settled for a Havanese. I found a fantastic breeder in my area (about 1 hour drive) but hey, an ethical breeder is the important thing.
I have paid my $300 deposit...I am very excited even though the puppies will not be available until May :whoo:

So during my Olympic break, I spent a few days putting my shopping list together. However, it seems to be more than I anticipated. I plan on grooming the puppy myself (so maybe that is why the high cost?). The shopping is four pages; I would like to share it with you all but I am not sure how I would go about posting it. There are a total of four pages; I guess I will follow up this post with the list.

Any insight and opinions would be greatly appreciate (what is (un)necessary) from the list 

P.S. I apologize for the long message :sorry:

Puppy Crate: 
Petmate Kennel Cab Pet Carriers (22.99USD)
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3623612

Permanent Crate: 
Midwest Select Triple Door Dog Crate - 1300 Series (69.99USD)
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753729&lmdn=Crates+%26amp%3B+Kennels

Food Bowls:
Double Diner, 1 qt (6.99CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={74C6682D-66DE-4502-9D08-2AC435AD8502}&PageType=Product&SKU=FD071&CategoryID=272

Water Bottles:
Lixit 64 oz. (11.99USD)
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754652&lmdn=Product+Type

Puppy Harness:
Lil' Paw Nylon Comfort Wrap Harness (9.99USD)
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751279&lmdn=Dog+Collars,+Tags+&amp;+Leashes

Puppy Collars:
Pet Supply Adj. Collar, 3/8 x 8-14" Black (4.15CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={59EF8449-FB40-4E44-8425-6B22B3DAE820}&PageType=Product&SKU=NC039BK&CategoryID=386

Leash:
Nylon Lead Sgl Ply 3/7 x 48"(4.65CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={59EF8449-FB40-4E44-8425-6B22B3DAE820}&PageType=Product&SKU=NL00014BK&CategoryID=414

Flea Comb:
Classic Flea Comb w/Handle (4.95CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={71139CF0-7436-462D-857C-7D98B0B18B50}&PageType=Product&SKU=CB51053&CategoryID=82

Greyhound Comb:
Classic Greyhound Style Comb(15.95CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={59EF8449-FB40-4E44-8425-6B22B3DAE820}&PageType=Product&SKU=CB5218&CategoryID=82

Pin Brush:
Chris Ch. Oblong Brush, 27mm (29.95CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={71139CF0-7436-462D-857C-7D98B0B18B50}&PageType=Product&SKU=BR4127&CategoryID=64


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Nail Clipper:
Resco Nail Trimmer, Small dog/cat (13.95CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={8B45E1D2-0B77-4FFC-8CCD-C8FF6A52BB10}&PageType=Product&SKU=NT003RD&CategoryID=431

Septic Powder:
BioGroom(BG) Sure Clot, 1.5oz(11.99CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={43FE16E3-B481-465A-9D47-68A582006646}&PageType=Product&SKU=RD06915&CategoryID=430

Ear Cleaner:
BG Ear-Care (59.95CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={43FE16E3-B481-465A-9D47-68A582006646}&PageType=Product&SKU=RD061-G&CategoryID=451

HemoStat:
Hemostat - Vinyl, Curved (4.95CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={43FE16E3-B481-465A-9D47-68A582006646}&PageType=Product&SKU=HS1703C&CategoryID=451

Dental Care:
Four Paws Toothpaste, Chicken 4.4oz Pump (8,95CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={43FE16E3-B481-465A-9D47-68A582006646}&PageType=Product&SKU=RD41018&CategoryID=453

Double-End Toothbrush (8.95CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={43FE16E3-B481-465A-9D47-68A582006646}&PageType=Product&SKU=RD900&CategoryID=453

Clippers:
Andis AGC, Regular 1-spd Clipper(173.95CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={43FE16E3-B481-465A-9D47-68A582006646}&PageType=Product&SKU=EC22645&CategoryID=235

Blades:
Andis 7FC Blade(31.95CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={43FE16E3-B481-465A-9D47-68A582006646}&PageType=Product&SKU=EC217-07F&CategoryID=244

Andis Universal Comb Set, Large (16.99CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={43FE16E3-B481-465A-9D47-68A582006646}&PageType=Product&SKU=EC12990&CategoryID=240

Blade Care:
Andis Blade Care Plus, 16oz Spray (15.79CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={43FE16E3-B481-465A-9D47-68A582006646}&PageType=Product&SKU=EC12590&CategoryID=234

Andis Cool Care Plus, 439g (9.99CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={43FE16E3-B481-465A-9D47-68A582006646}&PageType=Product&SKU=EC412&CategoryID=234

Scissors:
Heritage 4" Ear & Nose, Straight(18.99CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={EB4D2A3C-3355-4466-9A17-BBB400297AB2}&PageType=Product&SKU=HS00504S&CategoryID=318

Dubl Duck Heavy Duty Filipino 88, Curved (32.95CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={43FE16E3-B481-465A-9D47-68A582006646}&PageType=Product&SKU=HS1622&CategoryID=320

Dubl Duck 6-1/2" Curved with Safety Tip (49.95CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={74C6682D-66DE-4502-9D08-2AC435AD8502}&PageType=Product&SKU=HS1611&CategoryID=319

Shampoo:
BG Econo-Groom Shampoo, Gal (54.99CAD) - PM (Ren's for 47.99)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={43FE16E3-B481-465A-9D47-68A582006646}&PageType=Product&SKU=SH083&CategoryID=472

http://www.renspets.com/index.php/browse/category/id/Node416

Conditioner:
TropiClean Kiwi Conditioner, Gal (34.95CAD) - PM(Ren's for 26.62CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={8B45E1D2-0B77-4FFC-8CCD-C8FF6A52BB10}&PageType=Product&SKU=CN813128&CategoryID=127

http://www.renspets.com/index.php/browse/category/id/Node53

Dispenser:
PSH Pump Dispenser for Gallon Jugs(4.79CAD) * 4
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={8B45E1D2-0B77-4FFC-8CCD-C8FF6A52BB10}&PageType=Product&SKU=SB002&CategoryID=458

MicroFiber Towel:
Rinse Ace Microfibre Towel (12.75CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={43FE16E3-B481-465A-9D47-68A582006646}&PageType=Product&SKU=GT070&CategoryID=289

Mixing Bottles:
Graduated Measure Bottle, 8oz (1.89CAD) * 3
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={43FE16E3-B481-465A-9D47-68A582006646}&PageType=Product&SKU=SB008&CategoryID=458

Measure 'N Mix Bottle, 32oz (3.95CAD) * 3
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={43FE16E3-B481-465A-9D47-68A582006646}&PageType=Product&SKU=SB021&CategoryID=458

Rinse Ace Pet Hair Snare (2.99CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={8B45E1D2-0B77-4FFC-8CCD-C8FF6A52BB10}&PageType=Product&SKU=GT075&CategoryID=289

Standing mat:
Rinse Ace Bathing Mat - Large (12.75CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={05AA80E6-2284-4216-AB12-3D1D096D40B9}&PageType=Product&SKU=GT074&CategoryID=289

LitterBox:
UGODOG peepad (50.00USD)
http://www.ugodog.net/index.html

Grreat Choice Training Pads, 150pk (39.99USD)
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3641001&lmdn=Category

Exercise Pen:
Precision Ultimate Epoxy-Coat X-Pen, 30" (82.95CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={74C6682D-66DE-4502-9D08-2AC435AD8502}&PageType=Product&SKU=XP45530&CategoryID=594

Toys:
JW Hol-ee Roller, 3.5" (5.99CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={74C6682D-66DE-4502-9D08-2AC435AD8502}&PageType=Product&SKU=DT43110&CategoryID=209

Skinneeez Stuffing-Free, Mallard Duck 14" (8.21CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={8B45E1D2-0B77-4FFC-8CCD-C8FF6A52BB10}&PageType=Product&SKU=DT5545&CategoryID=230

Nylabone Durable Bone, Original, Regular (3.29CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={74C6682D-66DE-4502-9D08-2AC435AD8502}&PageType=Product&SKU=DT024&CategoryID=205

Kong - Puppy, Small (4.87)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={74C6682D-66DE-4502-9D08-2AC435AD8502}&PageType=Product&SKU=DT0461&CategoryID=207

Dental Kong, Small (9.74CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={74C6682D-66DE-4502-9D08-2AC435AD8502}&PageType=Product&SKU=DT04593&CategoryID=202

KONG Braidz Monkey, Small (5.63CAD)
https://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={74C6682D-66DE-4502-9D08-2AC435AD8502}&PageType=Product&SKU=DT980101&CategoryID=211


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum!!

Ryan :canada::canada:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What? No pictures? What's with that? Isn't fun spending money on a new baby?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> What? No pictures? What's with that? Isn't fun spending money on a new baby?


:amen:

Linda..you crack me up!

Welcome to the forum Alice!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Holy cripes! You shop like I shop! LOL

Welcome to the forum  and congrats on puppy to be, sounds like he/she is coming home to Christmas day!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and to the world of hav ownership (or more realistically, being owned by a hav). Your list looks like something I would do . . . over time. You appear to be very organized, something I am clearly not. There is one suggestion I would make. Buy your bathing items in smaller sizes till you're sure it's what you like for your dog and its coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Alice,

Welcome to the forum and to Havanese.:welcome: You're gonna love him/her!!!

As far as your list is concerned, it is certainly comprehensive! However, unless you LIKE to spend lots of money, I would back WAY off on the grooming stuff for the time being. It will take several months for your baby's coat to need more than a quick run-though with a comb, and a flea comb for around his eyes. You won't need more specialized grooming tools for a while, and you won't need serious clippers, even if you choose to keep him in a puppy cut, until he is 5-6 months old. I got a pair of small, quiet, cordless trimmers for horse whiskers at the tack shop for $20. These work great for trimming feet and "sanitary" trimming... at 9 months I haven't needed to replace the AAA batteries yet.

Every Hav has a slightly different hair type, and it seems that different combinations of shampoo and conditioner work best on different dogs. I certainly wouldn't be buying gallon sizes until I'm SURE I liked the brand... something you probably can't decide with certainty until your pup has his adult coat. I use Bio-groom shampoo and conditioner on Kodi, and a 9 months, we've gone through 2 1/2 small bottles of each. And that's with weekly regular baths, and foot/tummy baths as needed in between. A gallon is going to last you for years on one puppy, and if you find it doesn't work well on his coat type, it's wasted.

As far as your choices of scissors are concerned, you might do much better price-wise going to a local shop that sells to human hair dressers. (I asked my hair dresser where to go!) I got very sharp, excellent scissors and thinning shears for much less than the prices on your list. They are much better quality than the first pair that I got from a dog grooming supplier, and I was able to hold them in my hand and make sure I liked the balance and "feel".

A couple of things I see missing from your list are a restraint system for the car... either a car seat or a harness (unless you plan on crating him ALWAYS in the car), cozy bedding for his crates and a few nice big stuffed animals (without button-type eyes or noses) for him to cuddle with while he's small. Make sure the stuffed animals and crate liners are easily washable and dryable. I made the mistake of buying just one cheap-o one, and the stuffing all bunched up the first time I washed and dried it, rendering it useless. 

Good luck with your puppy, and budget a lot for toys and "chewies".  I find that I spend a lot more than I really need to because I can't resist bringing him home something "special" when I see it.:biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whoo! You shop like I do! Welcome to the forum.  I agree with holding off on the gallon jugs of shampoo. You will probably try a few over time and you'll find us reviewing things on the forum and will be tempted to try them too so I would just get the smaller size for now. You won't need clippers, blades, and such for awhile so you can hold off if you want. I do my grooming too and have an andis clipper-love it! When I saw the list I as ready to think it was overkill and yet over time I have all that and more lol! I guess we're all just a little bit crazy!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

List looks good. Who is your breeder? Looks like everything you have listed is from the Mylad puppy to-buy list, and I know that Lauren recommends the Ugodog!


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm welcome  I'm glad to be here.

HavaneseSoon: I'm sorry; I do not have any pictures at the moment. My pup is somewhere in his/her mother reggers:. When baby pictures are put up and I know which puppy I'm getting, I'll definitely post pictures (as per your instructions :biggrin1

galaxie: Yes, my breeder is Lauren from myLadHavanese  Doug, her husband called me and conducted the phone interview. The call lasted about 52 minutes :biggrin1:
The UGODOG is for when I am away for a few hours or more; other than that, the pup will be going outside to do his/her business (*fingers crossed).
Does anyone have their Hav use the UGODOG? what are your experiences?

Thanks for the great advice! It is time to revise my shopping list. And no, I do not like to spend a lot of money; I'd rather have that money saved for emergency purposes.

Grooming:
For grooming supplies, I won't be needing clippers and blades for a while. Would I need to clip the puppy's coat or would I only be combing the coat for 5-6months then start clipping.

May I know if there is a difference between a Face comb and a Flea comb?

Are thinning shears necessary? I've read on the forum that it may increase matting because of uneven coat lengths.

Also, what kind of nail clippers do you all prefer (guillotine vs. scissor ones)?

Crate:
For the crate, which would you recommend? A wire crate with a divider or a puppy crate for puppy stage, then a new crate for when the puppy's become an adult?

I've been looking for a "bed" to put inside the plastic crate but haven't found one yet. Would towels do? Recommendations welcome 

Toys:
How many would you recommend? Is there such thing as too many toys? lol.
I don't want to bore the puppy with only 4 toys...but I also don't want to buy too many to start...

Ex-Pen:
Ah, for the ex-pen, I was looking at one from Petsmart.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754775&lmdn=Crates+%26amp%3B+Kennels

I'm worried the wire will scratch the hardwood floors. I don't think my parents would like that very much...


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Congratulation on your breeder choice, if I ever get another Hav, it will be from Mylad, I just love their website and after meeting little Tucker at a local Havanese meet, I love them even more! Can't wait to follow him/her on the site!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and be prepared! You won't be able to stop with just one Hav.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

alicelc said:


> Grooming:
> For grooming supplies, I won't be needing clippers and blades for a while. Would I need to clip the puppy's coat or would I only be combing the coat for 5-6months then start clipping.


Most people don't start clipping before 5-6 months... unless you're planning on keeping him REALLY short...



alicelc said:


> May I know if there is a difference between a Face comb and a Flea comb?


No, they are the same... it's just a very fine toothed comb, good for cleaning eye gunk etc.



alicelc said:


> Are thinning shears necessary? I've read on the forum that it may increase matting because of uneven coat lengths.


You won't need them for his coat in general, but they can be very useful for blending, especially bangs and such.



alicelc said:


> Also, what kind of nail clippers do you all prefer (guillotine vs. scissor ones)?


I only have one kind - the guillotine ones. That said, I have to admit that this is the one area of grooming where I've given up. Kodi is SO horrible about it that I just take him to the vet and have them do it. They only charge me $15 and it is well worth the lowered stress on both of us. There are lots of people here who do their dogs nails by themselves though.



alicelc said:


> Crate:
> For the crate, which would you recommend? A wire crate with a divider or a puppy crate for puppy stage, then a new crate for when the puppy's become an adult?


I think different people have different preferences. It can also be different depending on the job you want the crate to do. We started out with a small crate, more because I bought the wrong size. It was fine at first, but only for a few weeks. If I had to do it again, I would have started with the big crate with a divider. We also have a plastic crate that I use for crate game training and for him to rest in at Rally run-throughs or if we are visiting somewhere. He really likes this crate... I think the more enclosed sides make it "cozy". It would probably be hot in really warm weather, though.



alicelc said:


> I've been looking for a "bed" to put inside the plastic crate but haven't found one yet. Would towels do? Recommendations welcome


Towels do fine, just make sure there aren't any loose threads. You can also get pre-made padded crate pads for most size crates at various pet shops.



alicelc said:


> Toys:
> How many would you recommend? Is there such thing as too many toys? lol.
> I don't want to bore the puppy with only 4 toys...but I also don't want to buy too many to start...


Don't start with too many toys in the first couple of days. Add to your collection over time. Some puppies are more attracted to one type of toy than another, and if you buy too many too soon, you could end up with a bunch he has no interest in. (voice of experience speaking here<g>) Definitely have a few chew toys, a couple of stuffed animals and a couple of squeaky toys to start with, then expand from there. There are also great free "toys" in recycling. Kodi's #1 favorite toy has always been plastic milk bottles, even when they were MUCH bigger than he was!



alicelc said:


> Ex-Pen:
> Ah, for the ex-pen, I was looking at one from Petsmart.
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754775&lmdn=Crates+%26amp%3B+Kennels
> 
> I'm worried the wire will scratch the hardwood floors. I don't think my parents would like that very much...


Several people on the forum have used plastic ex-pens. Hopefully they will chime in. I think some puppies would do OK with them, others, like mine, might turn them into a giant chew-toy.<g> I also notice that the plastic one is only 6 panels. The wire ones are 8 panels, which makes it a bit bigger, and gives you more options for set-up.

Our metal ones came with plastic pieces that you snap onto the bottom to protect the floor and to prevent the ex-pen from collapsing if the puppy jumps against the side. We also ended up with 3 of them... One is set up as his pen, while the other two have been used in various places for various purposes as he has gone through various stages.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Alice, welcome to the forum! I agree with everyone about the shampoo & conditioners - you will want to try different ones and it can get very expensive so just get small bottles until (or if!) you settle on one kind.

We use a plastic crate for Abby since we don't leave her for over three hours at a time and I just saw a crate pad for it at Pet Smart today. At first I thought it was a dog bed with very low sides and then realized it was for a crate!

If you can find them Kyjen makes a toy called pipsqueaks that have a removable voice box so you can wash them. They are small so are just perfect for our little Havs and Abby's elephant and donkey pipsqeaks are her favorite toys!

We'll be anxiously waiting with you for your new little one - keep us posted!


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

I MUST control myself and stop at one havanese for now...I don't think I'll have the time to be caring for two havanese puppies...:Cry:
Maybe sometime in the future:bounce:

I will hold off on the grooming tools and as many have suggested, smaller shampoo and conditioner volumes. I have decided to go with:
Shampoo: Bio Groom Fluffy Puppy (12oz)
Conditioner: Coat Handler Conditioner (474mL)

I have also updated my toys list; it has two chew toys(nylabone bone and teething rings), two stuffed animals(Paw Paw baby bear and a Skinneeez - with squeaker embedded). Should they be separate? A normal plushie and a plushie with squeaker...
Hopefully this gives enough variety for the puppy then I will know which kind he/she likes (I will hold off on the Kyjen toys...if the puppy likes the squeaky toy, I'll order them ).
Thank you for the suggestion Kathie 

I looked at the car seat for the dog but the pictures show them in the front, passenger seat. Can the carriers be placed in the back seat?

Oi..I won't be getting the puppy until May but I can't wait....I want to order these things right now... Some of the toys I wanted have already been discontinued :frusty:
Should I wait?

Blah, SOO excited!!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Re car seat:

Yes, as far as I know, all of them can be used in the back seat, and that's where they should be unless you can turn off the airbag in the front.

But you don't HAVE to purchase an expensive car seat. My trainer advised that in her opinion, it was better to have dogs on the seat of the car, where they COULDN'T look out, so they would quickly learn to settle down and sleep in the car. That is what we've done with Kodi. We bought a car harness (differs from a walking harness because it has a broad, padded breast shield and a loop which attaches to the seat belt) and just put a round dog bed on the seat. Kodi jumps in and snuggles down into his seat immediately. I cold weather, he LOVES it if I turn the seat heater on for him. A car harness is an inexpensive, yet safe and effective way of keeping your pup safe in the car.

That said, lots of people here use and like the various dog car seats. I'm sure you will hear from them!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on getting your new puppy.

You have received some very helpful advise and while I didn't read every detail of your list of items purchased I did want to share one thing.

Car seat: I would recommend you wait on this until you are sure your puppy won't get car sick and is use to riding in the car. Until then a crate is safer for a small puppy. Second, you don't want to get a car seat that is too big or too small, so wait until you know the size your Havanese is going to be.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I have the UGODOG, and I LOVE it! Santos used it from day 1...I didn't have to train him to use it, he just did, and it's been wonderful. It's so easy to clean up. I hope you like it too because it really does make things easier than pee pads. Havs love to shred the pads, and that clean up is GROSS.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome fellow Canadian!! :whoo: Congrats on getting a new Hav puppy. I'm sure the time will feel like it's crawling, now that you know you have one on the way. Whoa... some shopping list! lol 

I won't add much to what others have said, but I do agree that a seat harness/seat belt is probably the best thing to use once your puppy is a little bigger (say, 4-6 months) Before then, a small crate will keep him feeling secure. Some puppies tend to be car sick, so I suggest you take him/her out OFTEN and for very short and pleasant trips. 5 mins. to go to the corner store and back will be plenty at first, and make it fun, with a treat at the end or something. Anyway... for tips on that and many more issues, check out the other parts of the forum. The "Training" section, the "Health questions" and "Puppy Area" are the places to go for a search on whatever advice you're looking for. 

Neither of my two Havs like rubber toys, so they all sit in a box unused. They seem to love the softer, squeaky things.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome:

You have already got excellent advice. I just scanned the posts and have not read all of them. So at the risk of repeating a few things, I would like to add:

1) As Marj recommended, with the 5 minutes rides in the car, I would start with training for separation anxiety. Start with 1 minute, make sure you do the exact same things that you normally do when you leave home so that puppy knows the motions. Pick a word / phrase, example "buy for now, I will be home soon. sleep, sleep, play etc". Give a treat, and then go. Open the garage door, start the car, go out for a minute and gradually increase from 5-30 minute to an hour and then longer. This way the puppy gets used to your going from early on. Keep the TV or radio on.

2) As to car rides in crate, my experience is that some pups can handle not seeing outside while others don't. Benji got better with his carsickness when the windows were open and he could see outside. Lizzie pants a great deal.Each dog will be different. I still have to deal with Benji's carsickness at 3 years. So you would probably try different things until you figure out what your puppy needs and likes.

3) Grooming: I made a mistake of buying cheap combs and brushes from petstore. If you plan well, you can buy the best and it saves money in the long run.

I would spend money on : Greyhound comb (Beauty) excellent for both silky and cottony coat. I prefer this company.

http://www.greyhoundcomb.com/about.html

They also have the fine tooth comb (like flea comb) that you would need for the face.

4) Books: How to rais a puppy you can live with
Amazon.com: How to Raise a Puppy You Can Live With (9781577790761): Clarice Rutherford, David H. Neil: Books

The Havanese by Diane Klumb
Amazon.com: the Havanese (9781419642807): Diane Klumb, Joanne Baldwin: Books

Grooming book on Havanese: From Nose to Tail by Havanese Fanciers of Canada.

5) Chew Treats: I would recommend, N-Bone Pearly whites to control tartar and plague, Merrick Flossies.

Toys: My two are not into toys. So I wasted a lot of money buying toys. They play with Skneeze and tiny squeaking soccer balls. I would wait until you have your puppy and see what s/he really loves to play with.

6) Ex-Pen set up: The books have excellent information on ex-pen set up.

Leslie (Tori's Mom) has a great picture of her ex-pen set up when Tori was a puppy. I hope she sees this and posts it.

I understand that you are going to get a puppy from a reputable breeder, so you will have a wonderful, friend who will care for your pup as much as you do. From my experience, care, support, and guidance from a reputable breeder is priceless!

Good luck!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: You've gotten excellent advice from the experts here  Definitely wait on the carseat. Tori's sits unused in the garage because she does much better sitting/lying on the seat. We discovered if she can see out (just the opposite of Benji) she tended to drool more and uke: However, when she can't see things whizzing by, she does fine.

Here's the pix of the expen setups we had that Poornima was referring to. One was for daytime use, the other for sleeping. The underlayment is marine grade vinyl, available at most fabric stores. Some folks use vinyl floor remnants. This will keep the wood floors free from scratches.


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

All of you are FANTASTIC! I really appreciate the tips.
I will now hold off on the harness and buy that when my hav is around 5 months old.

I've heard good things about Nylabone so my(for pup) will be Nylabone brand 

Leslie, thank you for the arrangement pictures of your ex-pen! I'll probably set mine up like yours 
Because my puppy is going to be 10 weeks old and pee-pad trained, should I keep the floor space in the ex-pen to a minimum? to avoid him/her from doing #1 and/or #2 on open floor space?

I am still undecided if I should get a plastic crate or wire crate(with dividers) when I pick up the puppy.
It'll almost be summer then; I don't want the puppy to be really hot in a plastic crate but I'm not sure if the wire crates can be carried (i.e., to vet).
I like wire crates because there seems to be more ventilation...

I will be going to PetSmart today to get my sister's hamster food(my excuse); I'll really be going to look at the puppy supplies :whoo: Who knows, I'll probably buy a few things:biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

alicelc said:


> Leslie, thank you for the arrangement pictures of your ex-pen! I'll probably set mine up like yours
> Because my puppy is going to be 10 weeks old and pee-pad trained, should I keep the floor space in the ex-pen to a minimum? to avoid him/her from doing #1 and/or #2 on open floor space?


Tori was 9 wks. old and totally pee pad trained when we got her. I was completely amazed to watch her, on the first day home, stop playing (outside of the expen) walk over and hop into the expen and use the pee pad that was inside it  I think Amanda, who was here at the time, was completely in shock to see it, too :biggrin1:

If your pup is indeed trained to the pad, it shouldn't be a problem to have additional floor space.

BTW~ Tori is only about 10 wks. old in that 1st pic I posted and, as you can see from the marks, she was definitely using the pee pad.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

My Marley more than hated the plastic crate...he literally had panic attacks / freak outs in there. I honestly think he felt claustrophobic. 
I dumped the plastic crate and got a bigger size wire crate than he really needs, but he is ok with that. Doesn't love to go in there, but deals with it ok.
For the pet-visits we had a soft sided bag that can be zipped up on the front and the side (blanking on the name right now), that worked well.


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

Just to let you know that you can probably find alot of your list on petedge.com with a better price.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

alicelc said:


> I am still undecided if I should get a plastic crate or wire crate(with dividers) when I pick up the puppy.
> It'll almost be summer then; I don't want the puppy to be really hot in a plastic crate but I'm not sure if the wire crates can be carried (i.e., to vet).
> I like wire crates because there seems to be more ventilation...


Neither a plastic crate nor a metal crate are ideal for actually carrying the puppy. (though the plastic one would definitely be better) For carrying a young puppy around, a better choice would be a Sherpa Bag or one of the other soft-sided carriers. These have shoulder straps so you can hold the carrier close to your body. That way the puppy doesn't get tossed around inside, and YOU don't break your arm!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I much prefer the wire crate for indoor use. I used a plank of wood to separate the larger crate so that Ricky wouldn't pee in one end and sleep in the other. It was cozy, had blankets and a toy or two and he loved it. We carried the same crate upstairs every night where he'd sleep by our bed. When we went out without him, he was kept in this same crate. We buckled him into the car seat belt whenever we traveled. I also had a small plastic crate that I'd used for my cats so that was used in the first few weeks when Ricky would go in the car, then we had a booster car seat (which was not a great idea ! uke: ) and then the harness/seat belt.

Hope that helps!


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

graciesmum said:


> Just to let you know that you can probably find alot of your list on petedge.com with a better price.


ah yes. My original list included items from petedge but I was not sure if I would be paying more (after import taxes, brokerage fees etc.) so I elected for online Canadian stores; I wouldn't have to worry about customs and I would save 5% tax :biggrin1:



alexa said:


> My Marley more than hated the plastic crate...he literally had panic attacks / freak outs in there. I honestly think he felt claustrophobic.
> I dumped the plastic crate and got a bigger size wire crate than he really needs, but he is ok with that. Doesn't love to go in there, but deals with it ok.
> For the pet-visits we had a soft sided bag that can be zipped up on the front and the side (blanking on the name right now), that worked well.





marjrc said:


> I much prefer the wire crate for indoor use. I used a plank of wood to separate the larger crate so that Ricky wouldn't pee in one end and sleep in the other. It was cozy, had blankets and a toy or two and he loved it. We carried the same crate upstairs every night where he'd sleep by our bed. When we went out without him, he was kept in this same crate. We buckled him into the car seat belt whenever we traveled. I also had a small plastic crate that I'd used for my cats so that was used in the first few weeks when Ricky would go in the car, then we had a booster car seat (which was not a great idea ! ) and then the harness/seat belt.
> 
> Hope that helps!


All righty. A wire crate it is  I'll be heading out to another pet store today to compare prices and maybe do a little more shopping. I wasn't able to find a smaller crate for a Havanese puppy at PetSmart the yesterday. I only bought a collar and harness.



krandall said:


> Neither a plastic crate nor a metal crate are ideal for actually carrying the puppy. (though the plastic one would definitely be better) For carrying a young puppy around, a better choice would be a Sherpa Bag or one of the other soft-sided carriers. These have shoulder straps so you can hold the carrier close to your body. That way the puppy doesn't get tossed around inside, and YOU don't break your arm!!!


Oh? I did not know that a soft-sided carrier could be strapped to the car with a seat belt. I am definitely buying one of those and picking up the puppy with it 



Leslie said:


> If your pup is indeed trained to the pad, it shouldn't be a problem to have additional floor space.


This is fantastic! I was worried about leaving the puppy for several hours when I have class but knowing that I won't have to worry if he/she is already potty trained, I can leave a water bottle out for drinking is a big relief. The puppy will drink...then go pee-pee.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

How exciting to shop until you drop and your puppy isn't even born yet! 

For chewing - watch pups carefully. Their teeth are sharp and they can take off bits of a nylabone. And NO RAWHIDE! Only give indestructible or digestible chew items - tendons, bully sticks - rawhide doesn't digest, can expand and block inside. 

And another bit of advice - focus on early and frequent socialization through puppy classes. And lots of human socialization as well. You can take your puppy to puppy classes as soon as you s/he is home, even before all shots. This will help a one-dog-home dog learn to be a good dog faster than anything you could do!

Cheers, and thanks for hosting the Olympics this year! It has been fun and beautiful. Many of my US friends are anxious to visit BC now! I worked on a project at Telus years ago and shuttled between downtown Vancouver and Burnaby for months. It was a great place to be stuck!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats on your new puppy! This has to be VERY exciting for you!

You've received a ton of great advice, so I won't repeat (too much) of what everyone else has said.

The only thing that I don't think has been covered - you asked about trimming nails. I used to take mine to the vet to do this, but their nails would just get too long between visits (the vet didn't trim them very short because the nails are black). So I started to use a dremmel to file them down. This works great for me, is very quick, and the dogs are all used to it now. 

My dogs each get a bath every other week, and after they are dried and brushed, they get just a few seconds with the dremmel on each toe. Keeps them nice and short, filed down, and everyone is happy!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Speaking of getting baths... (and then I saw on the things you've never do post) You might consider getting a hair dryer for after bath time. 

I never thought I'd be hair drying a dog!! LOL.. 

Have lots of fun shopping!


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

Oops, didn't see that you're in Canada. I just saw $175 for a 1 speed Andis - yikes! That's expensive!


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Redorr said:


> For chewing - watch pups carefully. Their teeth are sharp and they can take off bits of a nylabone...
> 
> And another bit of advice - focus on early and frequent socialization through puppy classes. And lots of human socialization as well. You can take your puppy to puppy classes as soon as you s/he is home, even before all shots. This will help a one-dog-home dog learn to be a good dog faster than anything you could do!


Is it ok to bring the puppy to puppy classes even though they have not gotten all the shots? I've read a couple that require the puppies to be up-to-date on the shots.
For the Nylabone, would it be better to buy the "Durable" kinds instead of "Flexible"? I went to PetSmart today and bought a few more things :biggrin1:
- 32oz Water bottle
- Nylabone Chew Rings
- Nylabone Flexi-Bone thing
- 6" leash
- Bedding for crate.

I've picked a wire crate; I thought it wasn't available...I must be blind. It's a Midwest Select...I only looked at Midwest. There were a whole bunch at the bottom shelf. No worries, my mom will be going to the area so I'll be able to go pick it up again later tonight 



kudo2u said:


> The only thing that I don't think has been covered - you asked about trimming nails. I used to take mine to the vet to do this, but their nails would just get too long between visits (the vet didn't trim them very short because the nails are black). So I started to use a dremmel to file them down. This works great for me, is very quick, and the dogs are all used to it now.


Oh a dremel? So you don't use any nail clippers? I thought I would just clip it, then use a nail file to smooth it out.
Never thought of just using a dremel...interesting.



minismom said:


> Speaking of getting baths... (and then I saw on the things you've never do post) You might consider getting a hair dryer for after bath time.
> 
> I never thought I'd be hair drying a dog!! LOL..
> 
> Have lots of fun shopping!


Oh I have a hair dryer, for humans. It would be ok to use on a dog no? I don't think I really want to buy a dog dryer 
I am ENJOYING the shopping  It's so much fun. But my sisters are less enthusiastic about it...Meh, their loss.



graciesmum said:


> Oops, didn't see that you're in Canada. I just saw $175 for a 1 speed Andis - yikes! That's expensive!


Yes, it's expensive  The 2 speed is going for 183.xx. In one thread, a member said they didn't use the 2nd speed on their Andis so I thought I also wouldn't need the 2nd speed so I decided to go with the 1 speed. Haven't bought it yet...so that might change XD


----------



## carebear (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Alice! Bentley is from Mylad Havanese. He is from the last litter, Winnie and Arti. He is absolutely amazing, we are so happy with him! He was about 90% paper trained when we got it, it made everything so easy! Bentley loves his soft beds, we have one in most rooms so you may want to think about buying more then one! Lauren and Doug are amazing people, they are so helpful and kind, ask all the questions you can think of! Are you think boy or girl? And do you know the mums name of your pup??


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

carebear said:


> Hi Alice! Bentley is from Mylad Havanese. He is from the last litter, Winnie and Arti. He is absolutely amazing, we are so happy with him! He was about 90% paper trained when we got it, it made everything so easy! Bentley loves his soft beds, we have one in most rooms so you may want to think about buying more then one! Lauren and Doug are amazing people, they are so helpful and kind, ask all the questions you can think of! Are you think boy or girl? And do you know the mums name of your pup??


Hello carebear 
I know eh? Doug and Lauren are amazing. I haven't talked to Lauren yet; during the interview, she was in Seattle. But I have been communicating with her via e-mail; very very helpful responses. I was worried my questions would annoy her 

I'm not sure if I want a boy or girl...I kind of want a boy, but I also wouldn't mind a girl.
I am not sure which mom my puppy will belong to. I've paid the deposit, and that was all. lol.
I haven't received any updates yet. The mom's could be: Poppy or Holly. I love Tux's grey coat but Colby is like, _the_ stud. lol. Carmen + Coby is a show breeding so I don't think I'll be getting their puppies.
I was informed that I am 3rd on poppy/coby litter and 2nd on holly/tux litter.


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes said:


> I have a 2 speed but rarely use the high because it heats the blade so fast, so the 1 speed is plenty good.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*You forgot one thing..*

...the second puppy

Because as soon as you have one, your gonna want another one!!!

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Health Insurance for Pup?*

I don't know if you've looked into this, but ASPCA has reasonably priced health insurance for pets...Both my dogs are covered; I am glad I got it.


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

graciesmum said:


> I have a 2 speed but rarely use the high because it heats the blade so fast, so the 1 speed is plenty good.


Good to know. I guess I'll stay with the 1 speed 



Beanie said:


> I don't know if you've looked into this, but ASPCA has reasonably priced health insurance for pets...Both my dogs are covered; I am glad I got it.


Thank you for the welcome 
Oh I was thinking of pet insurance. Is it expensive? Several companies offer pet insurance: PC Financial, BCAA, and PetSecure. Honestly, I haven't looked into it much... my fault :frusty:

I'm not sure which one to choose.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just wanted to chime in and say welcome! My Mom's hav, Bacca is from Mylad / Yuppy Puppy. He was coowned by Lauren and Linda, but he spend most of his life with Lauren. He had one litter of puppies with her and then he was retired and sold into the life of a "pet". He is fantastic! I am sure my Mom will chime in here and tell you what a great experience she has had with Lauren too. She still emails her and catches up on Bacca.


----------

